# Tivo - Your request could not be processed (Error #86) and Now Playing List problems



## spinnaker (Sep 25, 2003)

I am getting Your request could not be processed (Error #86) when trying to record a show.


I also noticed that nothing was appearing in my Now Playing List. So I turned off the group option and the selections suddenly appeared.

If I turn folder options back on, the groups go away. I can see some of the groups being displayed on the screen but then they disappear.

But even with groups off, things seem to look strange. The listing only seems to go to somewhere in the Fs. after that the cursor continues to scroll but then the list is reset to several selections down from the top.

Recordings that display in the list play just fine.

Any idea what is wrong?

If I sort by recently recorded then nothing shows. If I switch back to alpha sort then I am somewhere down in the Ls. If I scroll up then it jumps back to the Fs and I lose the cursor.

It almost seems like I have a corrupted file or section of the hard drive.


Could it be the HD? Can it be reformated somehow? If so how?


I have a Hughes HDVR2.

I have tried both a soft and power on reset with no luck.


----------



## Go Beavs (Nov 18, 2008)

You could try a clear and reset everything. I was having some issues with my TiVo a couple years ago and did the clear everything and that took care of it. You'll loose all your recordings though.

Just FYI, this thread should be in the SD receiver/DVR forum though.


----------



## spinnaker (Sep 25, 2003)

Go Beavs said:


> You could try a clear and reset everything. I was having some issues with my TiVo a couple years ago and did the clear everything and that took care of it. You'll loose all your recordings though.
> 
> Just FYI, this thread should be in the SD receiver/DVR forum though.


Thanks

How do you "clear everything"?


----------



## Go Beavs (Nov 18, 2008)

spinnaker said:


> Thanks
> 
> How do you "clear everything"?


Well, you need to go into the TiVo menu... I went to look and found my unit locked up... :lol: These boxes are getting old. I really need to trade up.

After it reboots, I'll take a look and refresh my memory.


----------



## Go Beavs (Nov 18, 2008)

OK, here's how to reset my TiVo, a Phillips DSR708.


Press the "TiVo" Button
Select "Messages and Settings"
Select "Restart or Reset System"
Select "Clear and delete everything"
Enter parental controls password if necessary
Press "Thumbs down" three times then "enter"

After the process completes, you'll need to repeat the guided setup as this basically wipes the entire system and you start from scratch. When I was having some hard disk issues, the process took several hours to complete.

Good Luck!


----------



## spinnaker (Sep 25, 2003)

Go Beavs said:


> Well, you need to go into the TiVo menu... I went to look and found my unit locked up... :lol: These boxes are getting old. I really need to trade up.
> 
> After it reboots, I'll take a look and refresh my memory.


:lol::lol:

Thanks found it. Right where it says clear and delete everything 

Oh well I guess this is a way to clean up my Season Pass Manager. 

Yeah one thing I hate about these units is it takes so blasted long to restart.


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

Just be sure that you have a phone connection available before trying the "Clear and Delete Everything". You must have a phone connection to successfully complete the initial Guided Setup that's required after you perform the "Clear and Delete Everything".


----------



## Go Beavs (Nov 18, 2008)

spinnaker said:


> :lol::lol:
> 
> Thanks found it. Right where it says clear and delete everything
> 
> ...


Yeah, it does take quite a while especially if you have bad sectors on the hard disk.

Also, FYI, this latest problem with my TiVo prompted me to call DIRECTV and get a replacement... They gave me an HDDVR for free as an upgrade.  So if all else fails, you can replace that unit with a modern DVR for nothing. Well, except maybe a contract extension.

RIP TiVo. It was good while it lasted.


----------



## spinnaker (Sep 25, 2003)

Go Beavs said:


> Yeah, it does take quite a while especially if you have bad sectors on the hard disk.
> 
> Also, FYI, this latest problem with my TiVo prompted me to call DIRECTV and get a replacement... They gave me an HDDVR for free as an upgrade.  So if all else fails, you can replace that unit with a modern DVR for nothing. Well, except maybe a contract extension.
> 
> RIP TiVo. It was good while it lasted.


Thanks for all of your help. And a big thanks to litzdog911 for the tip on the phone connection. Mine was not working a first.

I am clearing everything now. Says it will take about an hour. I am going out for a bicycle ride and enjoy the day outside, something I should have earlier. 

Regarding free. Verizon came in and installed Vios in our community. When they did they cut the cable to my dish. Of course I did not know it at first so called DTV. I troubleshot the problem and figured it was a broken cable and was not 100% sure. They told me it would be $49.95 for a service call. After I explained that Verizon would not charge me, suddenly I qualified for a loyal customer free service.

They came in and found the break, gave me a new dish and cable. I then got a bill for $49.95! I called to complain and they took it off of the bill.

I have been thinking of just getting rid of the whole deal. There is so much trash on cable / sat these days. Lots of it infomercials. They should not be allowed on a paid cable / sat system.


----------



## spinnaker (Sep 25, 2003)

Well it has now been 3 hours and it still says clearing and deleting everything. This may take up to an hour.

The red light on the DVR is flashing.


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

Be patient. Give it a few more hours. Did this Tivo have an upgraded (larger) hard drive?


----------



## spinnaker (Sep 25, 2003)

litzdog911 said:


> Be patient. Give it a few more hours. Did this Tivo have an upgraded (larger) hard drive?


No standard 40G drive. I may have did something dumb, I powered it off but it reset back to the same place.

It would be nice to know if something is happening.

From what I understand, the only way to replace the HD is to have an image of the software. Is there any place to get one for a Hughes?


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

spinnaker said:


> ....
> 
> From what I understand, the only way to replace the HD is to have an image of the software. Is there any place to get one for a Hughes?


http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/forumdisplay.php?s=&forumid=25

http://www.weaknees.com/index.html

http://tivo.upgrade-instructions.com/

http://www.mfslive.org/

http://www.newreleasesvideo.com/hinsdale-how-to/

http://www.dvrupgrade.com/dvr/stores/1/instantcake.cfm

http://www.9thtee.com/


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

I have moved this thread to SD DVR/Receiver forum. 

Mike


----------



## spinnaker (Sep 25, 2003)

Tivo has risen from the dead! On another forum someone suggested a kick start of Tivo for an HD test. I was unable to get that to work so I tried a 57 Media File System (MFS) check.

I got the green screen of death but after it cleared and rebooted, it started back into "deleting" everything routine then it started running guided setup. Everything is back up and running so far.

These things are built like tanks! But I think I will go out and get an HD and upgrade.


----------



## Go Beavs (Nov 18, 2008)

spinnaker said:


> Tivo has risen from the dead! On another forum someone suggested a kick start of Tivo for an HD test. I was unable to get that to work so I tried a 57 Media File System (MFS) check.
> 
> I got the green screen of death but after it cleared and rebooted, it started back into "deleting" everything routine then it started running guided setup. Everything is back up and running so far.
> 
> These things are built like tanks! But I think I will go out and get an HD and upgrade.


Glad to hear you got it working. I don't think you'll be disappointed making the switch to HD though. It may take a bit to get comfortable with the HR2x's compared with the TiVo, but once you do, you'll never look back. 

Enjoy!


----------

